# Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2011 Expecting Mummies/Mommies



## Wobbles

Be interesting to see over time :happydance:

If you are not pregnant & still have time for a 2011 bump or have not yet been able to find out the sex but are due in 2011 do not vote - You will not be able to vote later on!

I have put this poll in the 2nd trimester due to genders usually being found out around 16-20 weeks.

:D

New polls will be added for different years as time goes on

x

*Previous years:*

Poll: Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2009 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2010 Expecting Mummies/Mommies


----------



## kell

Yay! :yipee: A 2011 thread :) I'm due jan 29th and expecting a bubba boy :blue: x


----------



## CaptainMummy

woohoo about time!! Lol.

Im due January 9th, on team :pink:


----------



## InvisibleRain

Due 1st March 2011... Baby Girl!!! :pink: <33333 :cloud9:


----------



## Vanilla77

Due jan 29th and it's a little girl


----------



## tiffanie79

Due Feb 21st, 2011 :) Little :blue:


----------



## dd29

im on team :blue::happydance: am so happy because i wanted a boy and i was so sure it was goona be a girl i did the chinese predicter thing on here and it predicted a girl 4 me so it was a lovely surprise to be told were having a boy xxxxx


----------



## GemmaLeanne

kell said:


> Yay! :yipee: A 2011 thread :) I'm due jan 29th and expecting a bubba boy :blue: x

your due date is the day after mine :) i am due jan 28th and expecting a little girl :) xx


----------



## Disneydancr

Team Pink! it's the year of the Girls!


----------



## gemm

Sorry maybe a silly Q but whats N/A (i know it means not applicable but wouldn't you be either pink blue or yellow?) :dohh: Sorrryyyy i know its probably been asked a thousand times before....? ? ? :shrug:


----------



## pinkie77

I'm due January 5th with a little girl!


----------



## Disneydancr

gemm said:


> Sorry maybe a silly Q but whats N/A (i know it means not applicable but wouldn't you be either pink blue or yellow?) :dohh: Sorrryyyy i know its probably been asked a thousand times before....? ? ? :shrug:

I take it to mean you're not delivering in 2011... maybe 2010 or in the future 2012?


----------



## Emsy26

Found out I'm expecting my 4th baby boy xx


----------



## mummy to be

Blue Bumpie here :) Dustin James Fox - due 6th Feb 2011. :)


----------



## lynzlogan

Yellow atm, but hoping to find out on november 12th :)


----------



## Natasha87

Pink bump! Due 21st Jan!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## jenwren83

Team Yellow! Due 21st February! x


----------



## Breezy

Due Feb 19th Team :blue:


----------



## todteach

Baby boy :blue: due February 23rd. :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Blue bump, due 2nd Feb - can't wait! :)


----------



## missynz

aww yay!im due jan 18th(well they keep changing it so ill stick to the 18th!)and im having a little prince :D:blue:


----------



## mummyof7

i voted n/a as im expecting boy girl twins in feb 2011:happydance:


----------



## mummybids

im due 17th feb and on team blue :) so happy x


----------



## Chimpette

I'm due the 12th March, and we found out yesterday we're expecting a little boy...!

So so happy...!!!


----------



## Poxie_Pixie

Baby Girl Due January 18th 2011 =D So excited. xXx


----------



## babytime1992

I'm due March 7th with a little boy :)


----------



## Staceysparkle

I'm due 24th Feb 2011 and on team :blue:


----------



## mum2be2011

:pink:bumb, due 13th Jan :)


----------



## comfort

team blue- feb 2011


----------



## lizardbreath

Feb 24th team yellow til the end


----------



## Tanara

_January 2nd 2011 
on team  eek!_


----------



## sahrene1978

Ooops I posted my good news on to wrong year. I am due February 17th 2011 and we are on team blue!!


----------



## milamummy

go team :pink::happydance:
due Jan 6th.:yipee:


----------



## carmyz

Team :pink: due 10th of february 2011 :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

team PINK!! due 4th feb 2011 :pink:


----------



## brittanyland

Team pink! Due Feb 18th :)


----------



## Reds05

Team:yellow: due Jan 20 2011!!


----------



## lulu35

team pink due feb 15th 2011 x


----------



## BabyRichard

I'm expecting my son, Ashby James Richard, January 21st


----------



## Lostunicorn

Due 2nd Jan 2011 (so just fit into this poll) and am having a baby :pink: :)


----------



## kelly86

im team yellow and due 3rd of feb 2011


----------



## Srrme

Bluuue bump! :happydance:


----------



## PixieBelle

Due 23rd Feb and found out today we're batting for Team Blue!!


----------



## Fairyglow

im due january 25th and having a boy :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm due 11th March and am team PINK!!! YEY!!!


----------



## holly2234

:yellow: Team Yellow due 25th Feb :)


----------



## emmarowlands

hi everyone. im 21 weeks pregnant and we found out last week that its a little girl. already have a 5 year old boy so we are over the moon.:pink::pink:


----------



## wibble

Blue!!!!!!!!! Due 12th Feb 2011 :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Im due february 8th with a little princess.


----------



## momo198

Team Blue for me!!!


----------



## Gemben82

Im team Blue, a little boy due 28th January, cant wait! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Team yellow but I think I am on team pink, LOL!


----------



## Faff&Fidget

I am due Jan 12th, and we are on team :pink:


----------



## cerrie311

:blue: sooo excited!


----------



## 2ndtimer

due 1st march and on team blue for the 3rd time x


----------



## Anababe

Im due 24th March and on team Pink :D xx


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Team Blue :blue: 28th Jan


----------



## Kalvinsmummy

Hiii ;)

Im having a march babyyy 26th yeyy dont know what we are having booked a private scan for thursday i will be 4 mnths tomorrow 


Wishing all mummys to b HAPPY HEALTHY PREGNANCIES 


XXXX
 



Attached Files:







60112_1589578306549_1448604257_1550346_8103020_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gemm

OMG 3 days and i'll be posting here!!! :D :dance:


----------



## x Michelle x

gemm, i was like you for the last 2 weeks :)

i'm dues 13th Feb and team :pink: :)

i've just updated all my tickers to pink, just to emphasise the point its a girl!!


----------



## neferua

I'm due January 15th and I'm on team:pink:


----------



## katsina

Due Feb. 12th...TEAM BLUE!!


----------



## mummymadness

Feb 10th all boy no mistaking it lol x


----------



## Cheryl xx

Ahhh i love reading what everyone is expecting. 20 week scan for us tomorrow, hopefully we'll be able to find out and i'll be posting in here. SO EXCITED!!! xx


----------



## Starprincess

Due 22Jan....Team blue :) xxx


----------



## LilLil

Due 25th Jan 2011 little girly :cloud9:


----------



## cryingtrying

Due march 4th team blue!!


----------



## gemm

Due 25th March! team *BLUE* !!!

Thats 3 boys I'll have :winkwink: all different though... 1 is tall and skinny, the other is sooo stocky and this one has incredibly long legs!!! :D

a thumb sucker too!! hehe!!! I know 16 weeks is early but there was no mistaking it! XxX :cloud9:


----------



## janna

Team :pink:
Our precious baby girl is due to arrive February 26, 2011!


----------



## Midnightie

Team :blue: Our baby boy is expected on the 22th of January,:D


----------



## eclipse_xo

TEAM PINK ... Due February 28th =)


----------



## Tigerlass

*BLUE!!  Due March 21st 2011  *


----------



## Cheryl xx

Blue Bump here - Due March 4th :happydance:


----------



## Awaiting3

Disneydancr said:


> Team Pink! it's the year of the Girls!

Is it really??? I was told there are an unusual amount of boys being conceived this year. That gives me hope though that I may get my third little girl :) Please don't get me wrong...I'll be absolutely thrilled to have ANY healthy baby, boy OR girl, just always seen myself with 3 girls :) 
Congrats!


----------



## Disneydancr

Awaiting3 said:


> Is it really??? I was told there are an unusual amount of boys being conceived this year. That gives me hope though that I may get my third little girl :) Please don't get me wrong...I'll be absolutely thrilled to have ANY healthy baby, boy OR girl, just always seen myself with 3 girls :)
> Congrats!

lol! I have no idea. It just seemed that way.


----------



## hotpinkangel

Team Blue!!!! due 6th feb!! xx


----------



## bekki_d18

Team Blue - due 26 January 2011!!!!


----------



## whoops

Team Pink - due (depending on who you talk to) on the 29th of January, the 31st of January or the 1st of February!


----------



## starandaangel

hi everyone im due 0n the 11th of feb and its a little girl!!!! eeeekkkkk cant wait!! i found out i was pregnant 2 months after a silent mc which was picked up on a 12 week scan, i am loving everyday but i have recently been told i have SPD or PSD and im in agony, but its all good nothing will bring down my happyness good luck to all the girls due around the same time xxx


----------



## Starmoon

Team Blue!!!


----------



## Disneydancr

woohoo congrats everyone... especially starandaangel since I know it must have been difficult with a silent mc.


----------



## emzi

Team Pink!!! due 1st March 2011!!!


----------



## gabbyandbump

im due march 2011 and were will be finding out in 2 weeks what team will be on :) xxxx


----------



## runnergrl

TEAM BLUE!! Due March 17th! :cloud9:


----------



## Disneydancr

A tie at 83?!?!? c'mon girlies! lol


----------



## Slavica

i am 15 weeks pregnant but i dont know what if its a girl or boy :kiss:


----------



## sweety.tweety

Hi all, Am a new member in this fourm.
My due is on Feb 17th.


----------



## Birdie747

We are due 26th Feb & are team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Boys are catching up now i thought EVERYONE was having girls lol xx


----------



## Lilly12

We're on team :pink: !!
Due march 30 :happydance:


----------



## daisygirl

TEAM PINK! found out today, very happy :D:D:D:D


----------



## lastcall

Congratualtions Daisygirl! 

Me too PINK!


----------



## BabyGab

Due March 11th

I am currently on Team BLUE!! :blue:

Going for my next scan tomorrow!! Lets see if my doctor needs glasses!!


----------



## sophie x

Awwww, congratulations! :) Have you got any names in mind yet? 29th Janurary is my birthday lol :) hope all goes well and take care x


----------



## proudmummy11

We found out this morning that we are having a very wriggerly Boy :happydance: and we have chosen the name Oliver...second name mark (my dads name)

xxxx


----------



## Jenniflower

Due in Feb, GO TEAM PINK!! (soooo excited to have a little girl) :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Due March 29, 2011
Found out yesterday I'm on :blue: Team Blue :blue:
*ITS A BOY!!!*
 



Attached Files:







canon oct 26, 2010 019.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommy2be2011x

DUE APRIL 9 
Just Found Out I'm on team :blue: 
YAY!! soo excited :happydance:


----------



## RoCru

Team PINK!!!!
Due March 29th, 2011!


----------



## Asmahan

I have a 4D appointment on Saturday and i have mixed feelings. I want to know the team and at the same time i don't want to know!!!

Does that make any sense??


----------



## Bmonki

ooh its even stevens at 101 each atm....


----------



## RNJeni

Due 4.9.11 and the amnio said XX... that means Girl!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

girls leading by one now..... really close


----------



## donna-c-86

baby girl due march 5th 2011!


----------



## mazee71

Another baby girl due 13th march


----------



## membas#1

added another girl due 3/21!


----------



## HoPiNg4AbAbY

I am new, and I am expecting a girl due March 13, 2011


----------



## bump+me

Having a wee boy 16the March :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Xx_Tashaa_xX

im due march 17th and having a girll xxx


----------



## Twinminator

Due 15th March 2011 with a girl x


----------



## Stacyluvya

Oooh I've tipped Team Pink up by one! X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sticking with yellow until the end!


----------



## juicylove

Team pink go girl power :haha: :wohoo:


----------



## office.fox

WEEEELLLLL, I'm excited you ladies have picked your teams! I won't know until 11/18!


----------



## 1stX2

I only know one for sure (a boy) but i've got a feeling and I'm gonna go ahead and jump on both sides with one for blue and one for pink!


----------



## office.fox

Ooooh! That's awesome 1stX2! Just heard from my OB that my appointment was getting changed to 11/15... they kept apologizing... I was like "are ya kiddin' me? I'm glad you moved it closer! That's a few less days to wait! WOOO HOOO!". I think she thought I was insane... nah... just pregnant. LOL


----------



## berryblue290

*PINK! * Due 4/2/11!!!


----------



## Ang3l

Im due March 14th 2011 and just found out today were having a baby girl! :)


----------



## office.fox

YAY Team PINK! I hope we can add another pink... lol


----------



## bimbojo

due march 17th and my bump is blue.


----------



## Tasha360

im having one of each, voted for team pink and it wouldnt let me vote again x


----------



## Armywife

Team pink here!


----------



## excitedMel

Team Blue here :),cant wait to meet my little man :) xx


----------



## sarajane

Team blue! :blue: due March 18th-ish (they keep changing my due date! haha)


----------



## courtney89

We are going to be having a little girl :D. Due 04/05/2011


----------



## My_First

Staying team yellow!


----------



## laurenfreya

Team blue here!


----------



## LJaydow

Team blue here!!


----------



## Nixilix

Pink princess here!


----------



## henbear01

Pink bump here, due 31/01/2011!


----------



## dueinmarch

I'm new to this site & figured this would be a good place to post in! 

I have a blueeee bump ! 

:blue:

due march 11th, 2011


----------



## 1stX2

:blue::blue:
I was wrong. Doc confirmed this morning. Definately team blue times two!


----------



## Emmy'sMommy

Found out this morning that we are on Team :pink:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ettegirb21

We found out this am, too! But, we are team Blue!! yayyy!


----------



## Asmahan

we found out two weeks a go that we are on team :pink: but i have another appointment today just to double check :fool:


----------



## WeenieWoo

:blue:- I'm on TEAM BLUE yayyyyy!!!!!:blue:
Due on 29th March 2011. 

Can't wait to see my little soldier :)


----------



## Awaiting3

I'm SOOOO excited that after 3 gender scans, I finally found out TODAY, that I am officially on team :pink:!!!

Kiana Jayani Marie is due March. 29th, 2011


----------



## allyk

Were on Team pink YAYAYAY:happydance::happydance:


----------



## parkgirl

Found out last night we are on team PINK :pink:


----------



## marnie79

Found out today that my little rainbow baby is a boy !!! he is due 26th march, hopefully will be induced two weeks before that so should be here around the 12th x


----------



## tokyo_c

Found out yesterday that Little O is a girl (most likely - couldn't see any evidence of boy bits!) which I am really happy about :)


----------



## mdt6002

Team yellow for now!! Hoping to be a team blue! lol


----------



## Bebecake

Team Blue
 



Attached Files:







TRAMMELLASHLEY20101111152545904.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BaybeeMama

Team Pink for me!! <3


----------



## citymum2be

Had my 16 week scan last week....consultant who did my scan is almost certain im having a boy but will know for sure at my 20-week scan on 6 December!!! Either way my baby's due 23 April 2011!


----------



## Kitten596

Team Pink!!! :cloud9: Due 20th February :happydance:


----------



## BlessedTwice

15 weeks 1 day scan!

It's a Girl!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

we are team :blue: due march 8, 2011 with number 5! :cloud9:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Team Yellow...Wishing you all happy thoughts and baby blessings..


----------



## bobo83

team pink for me due April 13th:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## stuffed

Team :blue: here :happydance: due April 4th


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: the boys are winning lol xx


----------



## KittenKat

Another girl on the way for us, ah well big brother and Daddy will just have to learn how to cope with all the raging girly hormones


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm finding out on December 29th :happydance: can't wait :flower:


----------



## Reid

team :blue: 4 me :) x


----------



## msq

We just found out we're on team :pink: :D


----------



## dd29

awwwww congrats everyone on finding out the sex of ur babies. so exciting my freind finds out the sex of hers in 2 weeks and i cant wait xxxx


----------



## noobie

team :blue: here due 15th April 2011 :happydance:


----------



## Bluetomato

Team :pink: here :)


----------



## nina2011

i am due 6 th april dont no wot i am having till fri 26th november so excited tho congrtulations to everyonr tho xxx


----------



## tas1

I went for an early scan on monday to find out the sex as i just couldnt wait lol!

And i am team blue YAY!!!!!!!!

He is due 21st April 2011.................3 days after my sons 3rd birthday

xx


----------



## NewMom2be5

Having a Boy :)


----------



## ~BumpyRide~

We're on Team Pink!!!! So excited! Due April 19... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







GIRL!!!.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lizzienbump3

mommy2be2011x said:


> DUE APRIL 9
> Just Found Out I'm on team :blue:
> YAY!! soo excited :happydance:


im due the same day n im on team:pink: x x x


----------



## cutebowsxx

*Due 13th April 2011 with a beautiful baby boy  xxx*


----------



## xCookieDough

TEAM PINK :D:D:D:D

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!xO


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Due March 30th 2011 On Team Pink :)


----------



## kiwimama

I'm having a boy! Seems that blue is in the lead at the moment, but it's actually pretty even really!


----------



## dd29

just had my 30 wk growth scan and wanted to double check i was having a boy because kept freeking out incase they got it wrong as i read a few horror stories (purley my fault 4 looking into it to much lol) wellllll it cudent b more clearer this time if u get wat i
mean lol lol :rofl:

were defo on team :blue::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 323laura

im due 9th March and we're expecting a girl :)


----------



## cupcake momma

*Team Blue!*
Due March 20th :D


----------



## camerashy

team pink  due aprill 1tth 2011


----------



## xxsweetkisses

*PINK!* and due on the 13th of april!! xx


----------



## Awaiting3

Wow...team pink was in the lead there for a minute, but looks like team blue is making a big comeback!! I'm on the edge of my seat! :haha:


----------



## Asmahan

Awaiting3 said:


> Wow...team pink was in the lead there for a minute, but looks like team blue is making a big comeback!! I'm on the edge of my seat! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'm on team :pink:
due May 2011


----------



## Dobchops

:pink: here Due 9th april.


----------



## Nat77

We're having a little girl on April 13th!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Having a little BOY due April 12


----------



## nina2011

i'm having a baby girl wohooooo


----------



## Danii

Team :blue: whoop! I had a feeling right from the start!


----------



## ms_manduhh

Just found out 2 hours ago we're on team BLUE!! :D So excited to have a son! :D


----------



## ChristinaRN

Early scan today 13w3d.....team:blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Due June 5th 2011


----------



## momma_shorty

Im due april 6th 2011, and on team blue [[= super happy. I was never supposed to b able to have kids, but im blessed with giving my bf a boy [[=


----------



## sammiedoodle

Had my gender scan today and found out we're on team...












:pink:

delighted to be having a girl after having my 2 lovely boys :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlessedTwice

sammiedoodle said:


> Had my gender scan today and found out we're on team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :pink:
> 
> delighted to be having a girl after having my 2 lovely boys :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!! I found out at 15 weeks too that I was having a girl after 2 boys :happydance:


----------



## Danii

So many Blues!!! :) 3 of my friends have had boys too!!! Must be the weather! haha!


----------



## rtracey80

due 30th april and we are having a boy


----------



## beanbagbabe

Due March 28th, team blue...ANOTHER little boy for the family:blue:


----------



## xtinydancerx

Due May 6th, Baby girl :)


----------



## +tivethoughts

Due 10th April. Baby BOY! :)


----------



## mummarhi

Team blue!!!! Due on 5th April 2011! :)


----------



## Tor

Due 25th April 2011, little boy :)


----------



## dueinmarch11

due march 15. :)


team pink!


----------



## Soph22

Due May 6th:blue:
:happydance:


----------



## Mirinee

Yellow, but I'll be really, really surprised if it's a boy.



Wobbles said:


> If you are not pregnant & still have time for a 2011 bump or have not yet been able to find out the sex but are due in 2011 do not vote - You will not be able to vote later on!

 I don't understand this bit in the OP 's post.


----------



## vetti1979

Due 8 April 2011 and its a girl! :happydance:

Vetti


----------



## jessica716

Team Blue due 23/05/11


----------



## PeanutBean

Had my scan today and it's a girl!


----------



## XxCharlxX

Update
hi all,
Been for scan today all good news baby is fine and growing well, couldn't believe how much baby has grown since my last scan seems like ages ago and yes gell is still freezing cold, the scan was ever so detailed and baby was checked for any problems but lucky anoth all was good and baby is all healthy with no health problems what is great, Baby was playing ball (well at least for the first part) and found out if baby is boy and girl......... and guess what its a little boy :blue: was a bit of a shock when they said there's his willy but had asked to start with to find out and really wanted a boy so really really happy.. 
well ill leave you with my good news as im off to celebrate 

xxxxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Having a pink one here!


----------



## twinmummy06

:yellow: here, due May 18 2011


----------



## michmash

I'm due on the 10th of April 2011 with a baby boy! :happydance:

Can't wait to see him in my hands!


----------



## KatieB

Team Yellow, due 26 March! I wanted to know but OH adamant it had to be a surprise! He is sure it's a boy, my sister is convinced it's a girl :haha:


----------



## Canadianmom4

Went for my ultrasound this morning, and I am joining team PINK! We're absolutely thrilled. Afterwards went out and bought some PINK stuff. I kept throwing things into my cart. Such a HUGE relief seeing her and knowing she is growing nicely.


----------



## kellou

Team pink :pink: due march 24th... altho due to my 37wk gestation with my other 2 children I'm guessing it may be more beginning of march :thumbup:


----------



## span

I'm team yellow and due 23rd May. :baby:
Everyone, including DH and I, think we're having a girl though I really don't mind either way. Roll on next May/June! :happydance:
Had a wobble a couple of weeks ago on whether to find out the gender but we're sticking to our guns and staying on team yellow. :flower:


----------



## wantbaby2

due May 4.hey it's a baby boy


----------



## sinead28

Due 20th March with a Girl!


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Due 19th April with a girl :) 

Gem x


----------



## Swanny

Just found out today we are on team blue :) over the moon

x


----------



## new_to_ttc

:blue: Team blue here, due 30th April 2011! :blue:


----------



## wantbaby2

Hi New_to_ttc.nice to see you here. I have a baby boy on the way too


----------



## PipPlus3

Team blue for me, due 25th April!


----------



## Miss_Mo

Unfortunately we found out yesterday at my 20 wk scan that we are team pink.

Such a huge disappointment.


----------



## DeborahScott

May 2011 we will be having our first son :blue: We have 2 beautiful daughter and now we are having our son!!! This feels like a total dream!!!


----------



## spstarla78

Just got back from the scan, and it's a BOY! I'm very excited, we have a ton of girls in the family so this will even things out a bit. So it's my first and I don't know anything about raising boys so...it will be an adventure! :D


----------



## MissRichards

I'm due 20th March 2011 

Don't know how to do the stork, Team Blue here xx


----------



## spstarla78

MissRichards said:


> I'm due 20th March 2011
> 
> Don't know how to do the stork, Team Blue here xx

Just fyi, if you click on "more" under the Smilies, you will see the storks in there. :thumbup:

And congrats to you!!!


----------



## LHill2010

TEAM BLUE BABY =) I am so excited for my baby boy! I also come from all girls with 2 sisters in my family, and my hubby is the only boy in his family with 3 sisters. We really never thought we'd have a boy! and whataya know? his peepee was clear as day!


----------



## BizyBee

Another Team Blue here! :blue: Due May 9, 2011


----------



## beauty

Team pink here due 29th April xx


----------



## Lizzeh

Team pink, due may tenth!


----------



## Wiggler

Team yellow! Due May 5th. x


----------



## CJA

Team Pink. Due May 11th!


----------



## Skye1

Team Pink here :happydance: Due May 14th :kiss:


----------



## ACMommy

Due May 11, Baby Boy ! :blue:


----------



## natural_mamma

Due May 11th, Team BLUE!


----------



## Kate83

who counts as an N/A in the poll i dont understand??????????????


----------



## MeToo

I think I'm a NA in the poll as I'm Team Pink AND Team Blue!


----------



## grumpygal76

pink


----------



## pinkyb826

Team Pink, our little girl is due May 30th 2011


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Team Blue!!! Found out today!


----------



## MimiGreen

Team Pink!!! Due May 25th!


----------



## LittlePeople

Well, apparently I'm on Team :pink: (not sure if I believe them :haha:) Due May 15th :flower:


----------



## vbaby3

Team pink!!Due 22nd april!


----------



## s_d

Does anyone find it odd that it always seems to be 50/50 or pretty close to it? Guess that's how we keep the population going!


----------



## f4af2007

I'm due July 1st and our midwife suspects it's a boy. I told her I knew it was a boy the minute I first threw up! :)


----------



## Tinylo

I'm due 16th May and on team blue - we found out yesterday - on cue of us asking he lifted his legs and flashed his tackle for us to see, there could be no mistaking he's a boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

https://i833.photobucket.com/albums/zz260/raezell2/congrats22.gif


----------



## grumpygal76

pink!


----------



## mbara

Due May 16th, 2011 

:pink:


----------



## 1timemummy

Team BLUE here :)


----------



## 1timemummy

and due May 27


----------



## citymum2be

Team Blue due 23 April 2011


----------



## Sooz

Team :pink: and due 28/05/11 :happydance:


----------



## Louise1985

Sooz said:


> Team :pink: and due 28/05/11 :happydance:

awww sooz...team pink...yeah...when did u find out? xxx


----------



## tabitha561

Team :pink: Due June 2nd 2011 but will have baby on May 20th 2011 due to my heart condition.


----------



## Sooz

Louise1985 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Team :pink: and due 28/05/11 :happydance:
> 
> awww sooz...team pink...yeah...when did u find out? xxxClick to expand...

Today Hun! Wouldn't let the sonographer see her face or head but was more than happy to open her legs for us! :haha:

Back Friday for a re-scan. When's yours?


----------



## Louise1985

Sooz said:


> Louise1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Team :pink: and due 28/05/11 :happydance:
> 
> awww sooz...team pink...yeah...when did u find out? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Today Hun! Wouldn't let the sonographer see her face or head but was more than happy to open her legs for us! :haha:
> 
> Back Friday for a re-scan. When's yours?Click to expand...

eeek im so pleased for u...mines on 18th :)

is this ur 1st baby? i forgot hehe xxx


----------



## Sooz

Louise1985 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Team :pink: and due 28/05/11 :happydance:
> 
> awww sooz...team pink...yeah...when did u find out? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Today Hun! Wouldn't let the sonographer see her face or head but was more than happy to open her legs for us! :haha:
> 
> Back Friday for a re-scan. When's yours?Click to expand...
> 
> eeek im so pleased for u...mines on 18th :)
> 
> is this ur 1st baby? i forgot hehe xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it is! Will hunt you down on 18th then for an update! :thumbup:


----------



## MidnightSun

I found out yesterday that I am team pink, absolutely thrilled and so happy that all was well at the scan.

Cannot wait to meet my Rose :flower:


----------



## Mama2Bee

I really wanted to know if we are team pink or blue but DH didn't however... look at my 20wk scan... is that boy's bits hanging down under baby's legs/bottom???? Would love to know what you think...?
x
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2 second scan.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## jackiea85

I haven't posted in ages but I'm due on 26th April with another boy :happydance: x


----------



## MrsCapps

Just found out today we are are on team pink :pink: ... I knew it all along and I'm so excited :)


----------



## happy-evie

I'm due on the 10th of april and I'm having a baby boy, I'm so excited :D....team blueeeeee.... :blue:


----------



## XJessicaX

due 24th May...team :pink:


----------



## fiveoyea

We had our ultrasound on Dec 13th but had it sealed and opened it Christmas day...Baby Girl Brooklyn is due May 5th.


----------



## Curlybug

A baby boy :) (probably!)
A bruiser too at 14oz! Well... a little bit of a bruiser... :)

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/PfARp1.png 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttad007.aspx


----------



## peanut08

Well we are on team Blue!


----------



## mummy1985

Hi all!

I'm due 21st April and am having a girl :)


----------



## Dukechick

We are on TEAM PINK!! Thrilled beyond belief!! Cameron is going to have a little baby sister! :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## staceymarie

were on team pink due june 28 carnt wait


----------



## jamiebruton66

*What does yellow mean??*


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

I think this a great idea :thumbup: I am excited to be able to say that I am on team :pink: and I am due June 8th 2011!!!!!


----------



## Mother of 4

We are on team :pink: :) Due June 17th...we will have 4 girls a 1 boy :)


----------



## newmum2b

hey every1 im new to the site! im due 03 may and having a little boy!!! cant wait <3 xxx:happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

only have to wait till friday to find out )))))) so exciting


----------



## izzys_girl

Due April 25th with a boy!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Team pink!! :) xx


----------



## Groovychick

I get to find out on Monday! :dance:


----------



## sianyld

Found out today we are team :blue: soooo thrilled :) xx


----------



## lilly77

Sian thats amazing! well done!!! boys are amazing :happydance:


----------



## sianyld

lilly77 said:


> Sian thats amazing! well done!!! boys are amazing :happydance:


Thanks hun! we're so pleased, well we would've been thrilled with either tho :thumbup: how was ur rescan? little pricess doing ok xx


----------



## Rosalie

.


----------



## Gemstar785

I'm going to try and help get the pink numbers up by adding my own! :haha: Expecting a little Princess in May and can't wait! x


----------



## summerbaby11

Found out this week we are having a BOY!!! YAY!! Cant wait to meet Maximilian!!!


----------



## soontobemom

we are due on 12th June :blue:


----------



## mum2millsxx

Im having a little girl :pink:


----------



## heyyady

we have TWO arriving in May- Team Pink! :pink: :pink:
(and I think we should count twice on the counter! lol)


----------



## Nibbler

We are expecting our little princess :pink::happydance: Found out yesterday.

Can't wait to meet her. We are due 16th June :D


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Congratulations to Team Blue and Team Pink! We will find out February 4th! Can't wait:happydance:


----------



## bump#1

:blue: :blue: :blue:: blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## GDrag

Found out an hour ago we're on team BLUE!


----------



## Maid Marian

:blue: yayayayayayayayayayay!


----------



## Lynsay

we are team :pink:!!!! We are having our anomaly scan on Monday, so they may be able to confirm her then :-D xx


----------



## danimarie

Im team PINK I cant quite believe it xx so happy


----------



## Kylarsmom

Team Blue!


----------



## we can't wait

Just added another for team PINK !! :)
:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## Lauryn16

Team pink::pink:


----------



## kerryb1984

due May 18th 2011 Team Pink..:)xx


----------



## CrazyCowgal

team blue :) and happy already have a babygal 
due 29th of june


----------



## rizwan

that's good


----------



## harocat

Found out I'm on team :blue:


----------



## hch

baby boy here:happydance: due june 26th x


----------



## 4sndsgrt

We're on team Pink :pink: , super happy expecting our Ruby Marlene.:happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Team :blue: Due June 19th 2011 (Fathers Day in UK!)


----------



## Groovychick

Team :pink:! :)


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Im having a :pink: due july 15th xxx:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMummyx

Team pink! Due 20th June! :D


----------



## misstia

Team :blue: , just found out today!!!!

I too have a daughter, so how happy am I too have one of each now!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momma2be2011

Team :blue: here! Due June 30th!


----------



## curly123

Yellow team! Due Late July or early Aug!


----------



## coral11680

Team :pink: here due July 23rd :)


----------



## butterfly25

Team Blue! Due July 1, 2001


----------



## Pippin

So nice to confidently put down WE'RE ON TEAM PINK :pink: :yipee:


----------



## lets get fat

im due 10th june expecting a girl x


----------



## RebeccaR19

Team blue! :blue: due July 22, 2011. We were told by the sonographer that she was 100% positive we're having a boy!


----------



## Starglow

Girl for me due July 2nd xxx


----------



## Hotmum

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh ! I am having a princess ! couldnt be happier !!

now I have both !!! aaaaaaaa cant wait !


----------



## ellierogers

Team blue! :blue:
Due date is July 12th.


----------



## Loustar

Team :pink: for us!! Due July 26th .


----------



## Becky9384

Team Pink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumpygal76

pink


----------



## Purple_poppy

:blue::blue::blue: July 17th!


----------



## Misty

:blue::blue::blue::blue: Baby boy due July 2nd 2011. :D


----------



## Fenix

:blue::blue::blue: Due July 4th!!


----------



## new_mummy_amy

im due the 25th of july and its a girl :pink: :happydance: xx


----------



## Rachyroux

Due July 5th!
and I'm expecting a little girl :) x


----------



## Tasha

Team PINK!!!


----------



## sinead28

PINK
10th March :)


----------



## Ashley2189

Team Pink!! Due June 24th :)


----------



## MMonroe8

Just found out today, we are :pink:!! July 30.


----------



## Ruthalaska

Pink! August 8.


----------



## KellyMayx

We found out today, TEAM BLUE!! :happydance:
I've been on team pink twice and team blue once already :baby:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations girls. :flower:


----------



## MrsPOP

Team PINK :pink: Found out for definate yesterday. Due July 7th!


----------



## peanut27

I'm due August 8th and just found out today that we are on team PINK! :pink:


----------



## Mrsstevens22

team pink due august 4th


----------



## Cupcake1979

Double team blue - expecting twin boys!

Official due date 11.8.11 but more likely to arrive end of July


----------



## jellytot3

We are team BLUE, due 7th july x


----------



## SilverWillow

Team Pink! :pink: Just found out today :dance: So happy!


----------



## kellface

Team Pink! Found out today! :thumbup:


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Team Blue FTW!!!


----------



## ladyxbump

Due July 26th and its a :blue::thumbup:
Just found out today


----------



## CamoQueen

Team blue for me!


----------



## Weeplin

Team pink!


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

thought pink cos was told that 3weeks ago but confirmed and reconfirmed boy on tuesday!


----------



## carterclan02

team pink
due 8/1/11


----------



## Braethan

A baby girl to join my 3 boys! I'm soooo excited!! Due June 16th 2011


----------



## Sofiekirsten

team :blue:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Baby boy due June 24th


----------



## Barbles

Boy due the 23rd July x


----------



## pinktrifle

team blue here, matthew due 2nd July :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Team BLUE!! :dance: Due August 4th 2011


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another boy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SammieGrace

Baby BOY due August 18th!


----------



## jojo22

due 17/6/11 n havin a boy :) xx


----------



## spunkymum

Due 10th July, team yellow this time :)


----------



## wifey2022

Team Pink!!! Due July 4th


----------



## Twilighter<3

Team BLUE!! due July 31st :) xx


----------



## sunshinegirl

Its a GIRL Due 1st August 2011


----------



## flumpsmummy

im team pink due june


----------



## MoonLove

Team PINK! Due July 31st! :pink:


----------



## miamoox

im team pink due the 19th of june


----------



## kittycat18

I am team :yellow: and due on 11th July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## purapura

Team :blue: due August 24th


----------



## MiissDior

TEAM
:blue: 

due 16th aug, but all going well
planned C-SEC for 2nd aug .. :thumbup:
​


----------



## whit.

Team PINK!!!

Due August 14th. :cloud9:


----------



## BabyKing

i'm due 2nd july expecting a boy :happydance:

there are 3 of my friends whom are pregnant atm as well.
2 are also expecting boys and the other is team yellow :flower:
a lot of 2011 boys i think !


----------



## bradshaw

hi, i'm finding out in 2weeks what we're having- we already have a 5 year old boy so it would be nice to be team pink :)
good luck and congratulations to everyone xxx


----------



## shaybabii85

yay for the girls due july 29th


----------



## bluejen

Blue bump for me :) After 20 weeks of being "sure" he was a girl :s
Due 10th July.
:)


----------



## Charlie189

:pink: bump for me! :D due july 22nd :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Congrats girls!!
WOW Blues are doing well. I find out for sure (hopefully) on Friday. Will update then :)


----------



## josiegrosiejg

I'm due July 19th and have a baby boy!! Had a gut feeling all along so wasn't a huge shock!


----------



## caydensmom

I am SO happy to announce that I am on TEAM PINK! With my ds I was sure as the sun rises but with this one I wasnt sure and was hoping that she was a girl and sure enough I have got my prince and princess!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stef

* Its team  for us!! Due 23rd August ​*


----------



## Valynn

Hi I'm new here at Baby and Bump. I'm expecting a girl EDD July 13th 2011!


----------



## Phantom

Team :blue: for us! Due August 30! :cloud9:


----------



## mothercabbage

due aug 19th....team :yellow: at the mo, but hoping to know what flavour we got a week on monday (4th april):happydance:


----------



## ProudMommy26

Another Boy added to the list. Due August 16th :)


----------



## 2Gr8tDaneMom

Due Sept 18th and its a boy!! And our first baby :) Everyone has been guessing it would be a girl too, not one "boy" guess, but I had a sneaky feeling it was a boy lol-even the Chinese gender chart said girl!


----------



## mezzyc

I'm having my first baby and my partners 3rd child. found out yesterday we are having a BOY, he has 2 girls so everyone thought this would be a girl aswell, but as soon as i found out i was pregnant i said boy i just had that feeling.

congratulations to everyone xx


----------



## Lotty

Im having my first baby and were having a BOY!! Super Happy :)..Due 7th August :D xx


----------



## laury.o

Im Due Sept 2011 and on team pink :) after 2 boys we are in heaven:)


----------



## bigmomma74

Due 8th Sept with our 4th team :pink: bundle!


----------



## Leanne09

Just added another boy to the poll!! Baby boy due 7th Aug xxx


----------



## chloeandbaby

Found out yesterday morning I'm expecting a baby girl!! Due 8th aug :) So happy x


----------



## ilvmylbug

Had a gender scan today and am expecting a girl! :pink: Due August 26th :)


----------



## Rachell

Team Blue :blue:

Due 12th July :)

x


----------



## hersweetleaf

expecting a winky september 11th 2011.


----------



## Fergie

Team Pink and due 14th August :D


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

20 weeks along with team blue twins! due august 18th


----------



## MrsSimp123

Almost 23 weeks with a TEAM BLUE boy :) Due Aug 3rd


----------



## PinkP

21 weeks and on Team Blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Due 10th August x x


----------



## mommy2beof2

Team Blue

18 weeks and 4 days! Due August 28th 2011

His name is Aiden Francis :)


----------



## Blzgak

17 weeks and 5 days and due on September 4th!

We are on team :pink:!!!!!


----------



## firerabbit666

Finally got my team confirmed today! :pink: for me Due 21st July :)


----------



## Flowermommy

My newly confirmed pink bump is due on the 21st August. xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

_*ITS A BOY*_ confirmed 4th april, due Aug 19th :happydance:


----------



## Mrs P.

100% confirmed we're on team pink, due 20th August!!

Here's our little princess.................
 



Attached Files:







Little Miss P..png
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 104


----------



## MissMummy2Be

team blue due on the 14th Aug


----------



## chrischris83

:pink: due August 30, 2011


----------



## fifideluxe

TEAM :pink: :happydance:

due 15th sept 2011


----------



## jocelynmarie

Team :yellow: after tech said that baby was too small to tell today.


----------



## bnt2010

Found out today we're on Team Pink! Due August 23rd


----------



## CharlieKeys

Due 5th August and expecting another little Boy :)


----------



## Ouverture

Team :blue:! We're due August 30th, 2011!


----------



## sam76

were on team blue xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

sam76 said:


> were on team blue xx

Congrats and welcome to team blue :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Team PINK! :pink: :pink: Found out yesterday at the ultrasound, so thrilled. Due September 6!


----------



## dannii8544

team blue! <3 xx
due 20th august xx


----------



## magicbubble

august 23rd - boy :)


----------



## rachyrach

Blue Bump - Due 2nd August!


----------



## AiAimi

I'm not due my 20wk scan until 4 May, however I'm still unsure on whether I want to find out the gender... I'm thinking I'd rather have a pleasent surprise, so I voted Team Yellow 2011!!! *yay*


----------



## AEIOUneverY

I just found out I'm Team Pink!!! I'm so excited. Due 9 Sep 11.


----------



## jett

team :pink: :)


----------



## jacks mummy

found out yesterday that im on team :pink: soooooooo happy!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## eviestar

I'm due 9th sept 2011 with a girl :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Team Pink! :pink:

I just popped over from the teen pregnancy part :thumbup:


----------



## JaimieBilly

another team blue for me - so happy!! due 30 aug xx


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm on team :pink: :dance: found out thurs! So excited!! :wohoo: xx
Due 19th Sept! xx


----------



## zeeshiznit

Team blue here due Sept 25th!


----------



## bump0911

Here is my little fella due 4th September (sucking his thumb)
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4123.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mistyscott

Team Blue :)
due 5th september


----------



## satine51

We are on team pink! Very excited, due on 13th Aug 2011.


----------



## xashleyx

we are on team :pink: :happydance: due 25th september


----------



## wanabe mum

Hey!! Been away from this ages, long story but i finally found out im having a wee baby GIRL!!!!!


----------



## momma2naynay

Team Pink! Yay! :pink:


----------



## shyla1987

we are team pink due 20th september 2011 xxx


----------



## kitty17

team blue!! due 20th september


----------



## missZOEEx

TEAM BLUEEEEE;  Due 29th of August 2011. :blue:


----------



## Sxybabe3

Team blue! :blue: due 2nd of september! :thumbup:


----------



## oboeverity

Team blue! Due September 17th 2011 xx


----------



## KELLYBD

I'm expecting twins, a boy and a girl so Team Pink and Team Blue :)


----------



## JosieM

Team yellow, due 30th September!


----------



## sophiaandemma

Due Sept 17th! I am on team BLUE!!!!! I am so excited!


----------



## lewela152

Found out today we're team :pink: due on 13th Sept :happydance:


----------



## sparkle_gems

team pink :cloud9: due 11th september :kiss:


----------



## Mommi2Be

Due Sept. 17 with a baby :blue:!!


----------



## Miraclebaby01

Hi We are expecting a little boy on 19th August but with complete placenta previa they said will probably have the c/section at the end of July 2011...:thumbup:


----------



## RJSS85

Team :blue: ! Coming 22nd September 2011. Nico or Noah, Haven't quite decided yet! x


----------



## mummyx2

Found out today we are team blue, calling him Oliver, he is due on 17th September. :happydance:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Found out last night we are team blue. . . . . havnt decided on a name yet x x


----------



## NikMommy

Blue for me!!:blue:


----------



## armywifettc

Due August 26 with another girl. Hubby has 2 boys (w/their mom) and I already have 2 girls w/ us so hubby is officially in a house full of women lol. He is so happy though and she already has him wrapped around her little finger and isnt even here yet!! Her name is Sarah Elizabeth


----------



## sarahbee

Two team pinks!
my due date is aug 5th! 
:happydance:


----------



## tejasnina

Team Blue.

My first son is due August 26th :happydance:


----------



## MeganPamala

Teen Blue!! Due September 1st!


----------



## Violet3

I'm due 2nd September 2011 with a gorgeous little boy ! :blue:


----------



## lashenova

October 4th Team Blue!


----------



## fifemum85

21st of September - Team Pink :D :pink:
Congrats to all the 2011 mums out there! Hope you are all having a H & H pregnancy x x


----------



## chezziepie

October 2nd team blue woop


----------



## sailorsgirl

we are having a baby girl, dues september 28th!


----------



## BrEeZeY

October 7th team blue again!! :)


----------



## 5kids

I'm not officially finding out the gender so I'm on team yellow. :yellow:

If anyone wants the story on why I said official you can read my other post.


----------



## elsmogro

Team Pink :D dure 23rd september <3


----------



## fides

Team :yellow: all the way!! :dance: Due November 2


----------



## BabyDeacon

Was going to be team yellow but got scared into finding the sex out (Hx of chromosone problems) so were
TEAM :BLUE: !!! due 19th october!


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Team blue due 7th September 2011. X x


----------



## AngelBunny

Yay team Blue! :blue: :dance:

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/Babybond_13-1.gif


----------



## weebun

We are Team Yellow :yellow: chose not to find out x I have a so who is nearly 8 but this is my partners first. but we are enjoying the guessing game xx


----------



## weebun

OOOPs meant to say Due August 2011 X LOL x


----------



## lalos 30

im due 25th of october and im team pink


----------



## mrs_lukey

I'm due 24th October and am TEAM BLUE!!!!


----------



## yourstruly10

Due October 15th and Im team PINK! I will have two little girls under 15 months


----------



## Hebrewwoman

Team blue! We already have names!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

Our little girl!! Brieanan Jade Grace!! Due October 24th 2011
 



Attached Files:







Brieanan Girl 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6









Brieanan Face 17 weeks.JPG
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucy22

Team Pink, due September 8th 2011 *: )* x


----------



## Claudia83

Team Blue Due August 26th!


----------



## Heather212

Having a boy


----------



## bellaboo28

It's a girl!!!


----------



## DMG83

October 31st Team *PINK!!!*

Couldn't be happier! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Its a girl!! Team :pink: Love my daughter already!!


----------



## hope4bump

Team :pink: due October 2nd :)


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

September 28 Team Pink:pink::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







S1_8.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 10









229515_10150197313303073_700488072_7040682_2367147_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sushai

Due october 10th and we're team BLUE!!!


----------



## Jaybear5

I am happy and proud to say that today I joined Team :pink:

My princess is due 31st October x

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## pillarbox_red

:blue: october 1st!


----------



## Bluebell1

October 6th It's a girl!


----------



## OctBebe

Team Blue here :):):)

Mason William


----------



## LittleMum

Woo dream came true, we are TEAM PINK!!! Due 2nd november


----------



## Kimmi82

Team :pink: due 14th Oct!!


----------



## MrsMalowey

Team PINK! Due Oct 7th :)


----------



## tayna77

so happy to say im on :blue:BLUE TEAM!:blue:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Team :blue: for me<3 Azaria Noah due September 28th!!


----------



## mami2karina

Team :blue: for a 3rd and last time!


----------



## RHR

Just found out today that we're on team :pink: again. Over the moon. Due 10.10.11


----------



## cherryness

Team Blue for me :D Alexander Simpson. So excited!


----------



## Strobelight89

Hi everyone. New on here. But I voted & I'm due a Gorjuss baby Boy (Cody) on 21/9/2011. Can't wait ! xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Team :pink: due 10th Oct :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Team *PINK* :pink: Due October 19th xx


----------



## OctBebe

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Team *PINK* :pink: Due October 19th xx




RoxyRoo said:


> Team :pink: due 10th Oct :)



Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Waiting until the little one gets here. Guess that makes it :yellow:


----------



## AutumnSky

Twin boys, due 28th Sept 2011 :)


----------



## lozza90

due october 7 2011 i am team :blue: 
i have 2 girls age 2 years 5months. and 9 months can not wait for my new little man!!


----------



## hayley x

wow for the third year in a row I have managed to post on here :) This ones a little blue one :happydance:


----------



## Irish Girl

Just found out today team :blue: due October 23rd!


----------



## Amberyll23

Team :pink: due October 26!


----------



## Daniele89

Team Pink! Due 12th October :D ...X


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Team :pink: Due 12th October :D


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Daniele89 said:


> Team Pink! Due 12th October :D ...X

How can you be due the same day as me, yet be a week ahead? :S


----------



## Sammiesfirst

Due October 18th ; Team :pink:


----------



## BlueFairy

I'm due 13th October and found out today we are team pink! :pink:

I'm so happy to be having a lovely little girl. 

xxx


----------



## armywifeTTC1

Due October 22, team BLUE!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on team blue army wife :)


----------



## InMyLife

:pink: Team pink, due September 24, 2011


----------



## tiggertiger

team blue i,m due 27th sept was sure i was having a girl, all chuffed cause now its two of each woohoo!!!!


----------



## Tamashii

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/bluestork.gif ANOTHER team blue! Can't believe there are so many boys on the way. We have a 3 year old son already and I am sure he will love having a little brother. Think OH is quite relieved too as he was worried about having a girl and keeping the boys away from her in the future (a bit ahead of himself there).

I was convinced I was having a girl so it was quite a surprise to me (although OH was sure it was boy from day 1) and I know we are lucky to be having this baby. It is still sad to think I will never have a little girl but I am over the moon about our little boy on the way. It's such a strange feeling. I am totally stoked we found out.


----------



## xSarahM

I'm team :pink: + :blue:!
My little fraternal boy/girl twins due October 28th! Best of both world :cloud9:


----------



## hunibunihuman

I am team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katerdid

So excited to have a* BLUE* bump!!


----------



## girlygirl:)

:pink:


----------



## TxCk

At 16 wks we saw a baby girl on the u/s!!!! Team Pink for me :pink: :happydance:


----------



## 1st time

***TEAM BLUE!!****
:happydance:Due 7th of October 2011:happydance:

https://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb351/1st_time1/P4021223.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

We are Team PINK :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## faerieprozac

team pink!!!


----------



## babyhopes2323

:pink:


----------



## Jewls

Im due 27th october and expecting a girl :D


----------



## lesleyann

Team pink for me this year


----------



## mummy2anangel

team :blue: for me :happydance: :cloud9: 
https://i55.tinypic.com/312h1n8.jpg


----------



## mummylove

I cant wait to find out :)


----------



## bbforme

Team blue here!


----------



## bammygirl

Pink pink pink !! :)


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Pink!! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Team Pink here! :pink:


----------



## Cheneya

Team :pink:...we already have a 5 year old son, so we are thrilled!


----------



## laura6914

PINK for me :pink:
Over the moon. :cloud9:


----------



## sweetbuthyper

team :yellow: with a hyper baby that wouldn't sit still for the scan. Was disappointed couldn't find out but happy now will be a good surprise. Due 26th October.


----------



## newmammy2011

i'm having a baby boy due on the 22nd of October and cant wait dying to meet my little angel! :baby:


----------



## wtt :)

:blue: :dance:


----------



## niks28

expectin a gorgeous baby boy 26th nov 2011


----------



## jojolou1981

were on team :pink: due with our baby girl on the 26th October i think weve decided on Chloe Leigh


----------



## new_mum

I've sussed out I'm Team :blue: by myself, was team :yellow: but no mistaking the boys bits in scan pic lol


----------



## Belle25

Team yellow all the way!!
xx


----------



## Leeze

just found out we're team :pink: - so excited!! due 1st Nov


----------



## jiggerlypuff

team pink, expecting little girl due 20th November x


----------



## marialena

Team blue heeeeereeee! Expecting my lil man on the 21st November!


----------



## LilSnowflake

Had our gender scan yesterday and confounded every single prediction - Old Wives Tales, Chinese Calender, Online Gender Prediction Questionnaire, Midwife, My Mum, Sister AND Gran ALL guessed it would be a girl..... WRONGGGGGG! :dohh:

We're team Blue! Gorgeous little boy due on 3rd Nov 2011. :happydance:xxxx


----------



## Babyluck

Team :blue: I can't wait to meet my little man!!! Due 5th November!!


----------



## babynotoo

Team :yellow:, looking forward to our christmas surprise, due 23rd December :)


----------



## Treelo

Had scan yesterday and looks like we are team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## abbyg

team blue :blue: 
due november 8th :D x


----------



## MMMummy

Ooooo I dodnt know yet!!! Im too excited hahaha :D


----------



## Zooy

Team Blue due Nov 19/11


----------



## willyandcourt

Team Pink Due Nov. 7, 2011!!! Yay!!!


----------



## wigglywoo

Team :yellow: due on 15th October 2011 :D


----------



## kel1980

I know this may sound like a very silly question but what is team yellow? 

Im having twins in November 2011 in team :blue: and team :pink: :)


----------



## Tesharika

Team :blue: due Nov.8th or 9th


----------



## emmancee

Just found out today...team pink!


----------



## Treelo

kel1980 said:


> I know this may sound like a very silly question but what is team yellow?

That they didnt find out the sex of baby.


----------



## luz

Found out last week but haven't been on long enough to post....

Team Blue! :blue:
Due Nov. 30, 2011


----------



## Meldy84

Just found out today we are 

Team PINK :pink:
Due date is 11/11/11 :happydance:


----------



## kelandaidan

Team :yellow: for me EDD 11-11-11 :haha:


----------



## My Peanut

I'm team blue. 


Due date Oct 27 2011


----------



## princess_bump

Voted :D 
Team pink :pink: 
27-11-11
:happydance:


----------



## levichips

team pink due 14th november 2011 x


----------



## traceyann1980

Hi I'm due on 5th Nov and we are having a little BOY....Baby Jack!


----------



## Kassy

I'm due on the 22nd Nov and we found out today that we are team :pink:​


----------



## maratobe

we just found out yesterday that our little miracle due on the 16th of november 2011 will be a little girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Tibtibs

Hi mummys, Due Dec 10th little boy xx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone! Team PINK due December 20th! :)


----------



## supermum7

:happydance::happydance:im due 9th november 2011 and having a baby girl


----------



## kaelysmom

I'm due November 20th and having a baby boy!!!


----------



## Soon5kids

Just found out yesterday we are having a beautiful baby boy! Super excited!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetie_c

Team Pink due 27th October :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lucysh

Had my week 20 scan today, found out i'm with team :pink: 

Yay!


----------



## collie_crazy

No 2012 poll yet? :( We are due 1/1/2012 with a Pink bump :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy Lu

We are due 13th Dec and staying team yellow!

Really surprised that only 14% are team yellow - I wonder if it's representative of how many people overall find out the gender. I thought so many more would have waited until the birth. lol - I feel even more like I would like to pester OH to change his mind now! x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

We're due 10th November, and had it confirmed today that we are expecting a GIRL!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi 

Team :blue: here; due 21 November 2011!

Pip x


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi to all the mummies-to-be out there :hi:
I had my scan on Monday and we are having a little boy! :blue: The sonographer showed us his willy - there was no mistaking it!
He's due the day before our 4th wedding anniversary - 16 Nov 2011.
DH said right from the very day we saw those two lines that it was a boy and the Chinese gender predictor was right (even though I wasn't sure when babe was conceived - I didn't think I had o'd that cycle :dohh: and we were bonking EOD :haha:!). I was leaning towards boy despite my dad instantly saying girl when I let him listen to a recording of the heartbeat on my phone.
Hoping number two will be a girl to balance it out, but not thinking about that JUST yet!!
Lots of love to everyone out there and hope you all have a smooth delivery of your little ones. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tifferella

6 months and it's a boy!!!! due date is 10/19/2011


----------



## Jennifaerie

We're having a baby girl... due 22nd December 2011 and all the old wives tales were wrong! lol


----------



## marie1112

Having a little girl, due December 2nd! So excited! :)


----------



## Lizzy73

Expecting a girl, due December 21st. Over the moon and can't wait to meet our daughter.


----------



## flossie1979

team blue my little man due 17th oct.x


----------



## no1seasider

Expecting a little boy on 28th November. :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Team :pink: here Due 25th November x


----------



## rossi46

Expecting a boy, end of Novemeber


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

*ahem* Its a BOY!! :blue:


----------



## VikkieD

I'm due December 16th, but we don't know the sex yet...

The chinese charts say girl, our scan in is two weeks, so just wait and see i guess :)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Due date is December 4th and we are having a baby GIRL! :cloud9:


----------



## AHB238

I am due 2nd December with Pink Bump number 3 :) xxx


----------



## megz.mummy2be

Hello ladies! I am due November 7th and carrying a lovely little suprise :D 
Can't wait to find out already...the suspense is killin me hehe sooooo excited :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Team Pink, due 18th November 2011


----------



## Little.Kace

Team Pink, Due November 28th :)


----------



## mummylove

Had our scan today we are aving a boy :)


----------



## Sini

Baby boy due 23rd November :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

Our baby boy is due December 7! Just found out today :)


----------



## not the mummy

found out yesterday that i am team pink baby's mummy and daddy are made up lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

we are team :pink: n very excited to meet our little princess :)


----------



## MegzyAngel

Team Pink here. Sophie Meagan Due 11th November 2011 :D
This is our first little miracle.


----------



## Newbee

We're Team :pink: due December 8th x


----------



## Lynzey

Team :yellow: Here!! Ooooh How Exciting!! Good Luck EVERYONE!!!


----------



## jessie 2201

Heyy im new to this website and im 17 and pregnant with my first child im now in the
23rd week of my pregnancy and recently found out i am havin a baby boyy :)


----------



## lynnikins

baby doesnt want to show so team yellow for us due dec 2011


----------



## Crawkintosh

Due December 22, 2011 and having a


----------



## Crawkintosh

opps sorry having a Boy....!!! After 2 girls its about tme.


----------



## KNWilson

Due December 12th and having a baby boy.


----------



## Zombers

Baby boy! :blue:


----------



## xCharlyx

Team :blue:

Due 15/12/11 :cloud9:

:crib:


----------



## Chi83

We are team :blue:

Code:

 due 8th december


----------



## EstelSeren

Due 10th December with a little girl (probably!)! :pink: :cloud9::cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## wtt :)

EstelSeren said:


> Due 10th December with a little girl (probably!)! :pink: :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Beca :wave:


yay congrats!! :D


----------



## SophiaNgo

Pink bump :)


----------



## SophiaNgo

pink bump and due Dec 8th


----------



## blaze777

Blue bump due Dec 8th :) can't wait!!!


----------



## bakermaker

Team Pink!
Due December 1, 2011


----------



## Pigeon Pie

Team Blue! Due December 7th.


----------



## turkeygirl481

Due on Turkey Day 11-24-11


----------



## NewMommy17

Dec 19th !


----------



## APSmum

Team Blue! 

Due 11 Dec 2011!


----------



## gingerwhinger

Blue as the sky :) Due xmas day x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Girly Girl cooking :D due december 16th


----------



## sliksmrs

My new grandson is due on November 18th..


----------



## queenlavera

Due 12/19 team blue!:blue:


----------



## romeo.juliet

22 weeks and 3 days pregnant and on team :blue: BLUE!

DUE 12.6.11! Waiting for Jamarcus McKell Cromer :crib:


----------



## KelseyMom

If everything goes as planned and my complications work out I will be having my first living baby boy!


----------



## honeymama

Team Pink here! We are expecting our baby girl on Nov. 29, 2011. :)


----------



## lcgoodac

We are team blue! due 18th december xx


----------



## nori

due in 18 decamber its boy


----------



## Kendall30

Due on Dec. 1st! Baby boy. And i was shocked!


----------



## robinator

:pink:


----------



## xpensivtaste

team blue 23rd of dec =) found out today


----------



## Celesse

My Chrismas Day bump has a willy.


----------



## mummymia

Celesse said:


> My Chrismas Day bump has a willy.

+1 lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chel2605

Find out 2moro if im having a pink or a blue baby...... so xcited x:hugs:


----------



## 05mummy07

Team pink!! Due 26th December


----------



## Nyssa1991

Im staying team yellow till the birth :)


----------



## MissJ77

Team blue found out today due 31st of December


----------



## Little.Kace

Team Pink! Due November 28th :)


----------



## MammyEvans20

What about a 2012 poll then?


----------



## fairykate

I agree - 2012 please!!! I've been in 2nd Tri 4 weeks now so there must be quite a few of us by now for 2012 :happydance:


----------



## chobette

I agree, time for a 2012 poll as well!


----------



## letshaveababy

I'm team yellow, but not by choice. :nope: LO is sitting breech right now and the ultrasound tech couldn't get a good look at his/her parts! We're just waiting impatiently until baby is born, now... :thumbup:


----------



## BellaPrincesa

2012 poll please :D


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Pink!! But not in 2011


----------



## prayingforkid

Im blue dabade dabadai :) yep, team BLUEEEE


----------



## mummy x 5

due 23rd december :pink:


----------



## mummy x 5

xpensivtaste said:


> team blue 23rd of dec =) found out today

i due 23rd december but with girl :happydance:


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

Pink Bump for me!!!
My little princess is going to be named Poppy-Mae Angel
She's due to make her appearance on 27th Nov 2011
26 weeks 1 day long - 98 days to go

Our 1st Angel grew wings on 16th June 2010 at 6 weeks 1 day


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

Pink Bump for me!!
She already has a name: Poppy-Mae Angel

My Little Girl due 27th Nov 2011
26 weeks 1 day along - 97 days to go

My 1st Angel grew wings 16th June 2010 at 6 weeks 1 day
Loved and missed dearly


----------



## Jetset

I have a pink bump... due 29th January 2012!


----------



## JoyFul87

Pink Bump...Due January 14th 2012


----------



## xxEMZxx

Pink, due Jan 8th.


----------



## XxCalxX

Team Blue..Jan 5th 2012! need a 2012 poll..! :)


----------



## daydreamerx

:blue: I voted yellow before I knew :kiss:


----------



## MysticMommy

We're on Team Pink!! :pink:

Due Jan 09 2012 (we need a 2012 poll!!)


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

hi im holli and due with a little girl dec 24th


----------



## Mommy2BeSoon

Team Pink here! 3d Ultrasound in 3 days to reconfirm gender! WOOHOO!


----------



## Dani_87

Due December 31st, 2011...and I am on Team :blue:! :happydance: 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297520_10150276036068922_771398921_8086703_8292678_n.jpg


----------



## miss_daisy78

due 18th dec with gorgeous baby :blue: boy. :happydance:


----------



## Gretaa

due 3rd of January, 2012 with a baby boy :) and yes, we need a 2012 poll ADMINS please!! :)


----------



## Duejan2012

due jan 18 2012 with a boy!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

team pink due january 30th :)


----------



## Rees

Not voting in the poll as I'm due Jan 2012, but I have a blue bump :)

Admins - we need a 2012 poll now! :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I chose N/A because I'm due in 2012 not 2011... but I am Team Blue :D


----------



## Squishyplush1

Due 23 Jan 2012!! and we are on team :pink: :cloud9::cloud9::yipee:


----------



## Froggi

Team :blue: here! Found out at my 14 week and 4 day ultrasound yesterday. Due March 3, 2012!


----------



## Narla83

Not voting as due in 2012, but expecting a boy on the 23rd Jan!!:happydance: 2012 Poll please admin!!:flower:


----------



## Stormynights

Team Pink, due in 2012! :)


----------



## honey08

team blue 2012 ;)


----------



## 5-a-side

Any chance of starting a 2012 thread please?
Pretty please?


----------



## ggbaby2

We're due FEB 5 2011 and were told maybe a girl but the tech wasn't able to get a good enough look to be sure :(


----------



## ggbaby2

ggbaby2 said:


> We're due FEB 5 2012 and were told maybe a girl but the tech wasn't able to get a good enough look to be sure :(


oops 2012


----------



## SouthernC

ggbaby2 said:


> ggbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> We're due FEB 5 2012 and were told maybe a girl but the tech wasn't able to get a good enough look to be sure :(
> 
> 
> oops 2012Click to expand...

Yeah I just answered this too and realized that.. Ooops


----------



## Lisa_84

I find out tomorrow - yay!!!


----------



## mommiegirl

Team pink!!!! due 2012


----------



## danamm64

Team PINK!!!! Due in 4/2012!!


----------



## tryin4baby

team pink! due in may 2012 :D


----------



## d2148j

hi I've just joined.

20 + 3 weeks and firmly in team yellow after yesterday's anomoly scan. We didn't want to kow anyway but thankfully he/she had the cord nicely between its legs blocking that view.

edd 22nd april 2012 - although my son was 3 weeks early.


----------



## heyyady

D2- my little sister is due the 22nd also, but they are VERY much on team blue, and I might ad that my nephew is not shy! LOL


----------



## charm232

I'm team yellow but am getting rather frustrated with not being able to buy much and am a little fed up of buying white now!!!!

I know it will be worth the wait to have a nice surprise!!


----------



## Accounts2010

Team Blue! Due 19 June 2012 :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

:pink: :smug:


----------



## Iamblessed

Team :pink: due June 9, 2012!!!!


----------



## amiii

Team :blue: due June 7! :)


----------



## ms. sosa

Due June 27th and expecting a little boy!!!! We are so excited!!


----------



## Angelz79

Team Blue due Mother's Day :)


----------



## mom and ttc

:it is still 2011??? update please!!!

due june 2012 and team:blue::blue::blue


----------

